

250,000 hits later – Sending Billions to the RIAA & MPAA – Stats & Update - staunch
http://jakenbake.com/sending-billions-to-the-riaa-mpaa-stats-update/

======
samstave
You're welcome. :)

~~~
staunch
Thank you, my unwitting "co-founder" ;-)

~~~
samstave
Oh man - We should have setup an email address redirect using a backtrace GUI
that I'd make in Visual Basic and we could have let the billions roll into US!

